# whats your favorite snake species



## eatinmachine (Aug 8, 2005)

my favorite has to be a childrens python  :drool:  and I just want to say of my 6 snakes all different species the childrens is the best eater :clap: , best to handle  , pretty active(can't top the nippy gopher snake  ;P  with activity), stays at a good size   and overall an easy snake to keep  :clap: .  What is your vote for?


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Aug 8, 2005)

Western Hognose, great little snakes.


----------



## OldHag (Aug 8, 2005)

Hognoses
TriColored Hognoses
Kenyan Sandboas.
Rubber boas.

That is my favorite snake..s


----------



## Joe (Aug 8, 2005)

Drymarchon corais couperi and Lampropeltis triangulum elapsoides


----------



## Orange_Demon (Aug 8, 2005)

garter snake since they are the only ones ive had. small easy to look after, handle, feed em worms from my garden.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Aug 8, 2005)

for color ituri rhino viper (will never have one)  short of that I want to get emereld tree boa or a green tree python. 


I can't ever consider housing venomous snakes at this time as I have 4 kids in the house and that would just be asking for major problems.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 8, 2005)

I loved my Burmese python, she was big and mellow, she used to hang out in my bathtub.


----------



## chris73 (Aug 8, 2005)

Carpet Python (any non-man made morph). Beautiful, Impressive size - but managable, very adaptable and seemingly indestructable, enough attitude to keep them interesting, and still legal in most states.   

Tough to feed though due to their aversion to rats. Too small for bunnies and too big for mice.   It's always something around my house!


----------



## Madeline (Aug 8, 2005)

Kenyan Sand Boas


----------



## David Richards (Aug 8, 2005)

Chondro's,  Don't get to big and have great color varietys young and old.  dave


----------



## Malkavian (Aug 8, 2005)

chris73 said:
			
		

> Tough to feed though due to their aversion to rats. Too small for bunnies and too big for mice.   It's always something around my house!



Seconded on the Carpet pythons. Mine dont have an aversion to rats though..pretty much anything warm they'll investigate as a foodsource.



Of the snakes in the US..hognoses are cute but I've always dreamed of having a pair of Eastern Indigo snakes  they are SO impressive


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 8, 2005)

ball pythons.  Generally calm and sweet. And the genetics are incredibly varied, even if it's a crazy market.


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 8, 2005)

Malkavian said:
			
		

> Seconded on the Carpet pythons. Mine dont have an aversion to rats though..pretty much anything warm they'll investigate as a foodsource.


While they aren't my favourite species, we do have a Jungle Carpet who quite likes his rats -- he has an insane feeding response and is quite fun to watch, as he will come well out the open door and nab the rat of forceps, constrict it and start eating each and every time.  Never fails.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 8, 2005)

Crotalus ssp.

/Lelle


----------



## chris73 (Aug 8, 2005)

DAMN! I wish mine would eat rats! I'm at 11 mice per feeding for my 8' JCP male. It's really expensive and time consuming as he requries wiggiling of the frozen feeders.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Aug 8, 2005)

I really like my sonoran boas for handling and personality, and my emerald tree boas for show. The caulkers are a little hissy, but they're young. 

John
1.1 corn snakes
1.1 Caulker Cay boas
1.1 sonoran boas
1.1 Emerald tree boas
1.0 ball python


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 8, 2005)

chris73 said:
			
		

> DAMN! I wish mine would eat rats! I'm at 11 mice per feeding for my 8' JCP male. It's really expensive and time consuming as he requries wiggiling of the frozen feeders.


Have you tried really heating the item?  I find that a minute under a hot spot-lamp does wonders with pitted snakes that won't eat.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 8, 2005)

*My Favorite Snake Species*

I absolutely LOVE the entire _Masticophis_  complex, especially _Masticophis flagellum_ , the Coachwhips.  Folks at the reptile shows in these parts are beginning to call me "The Coachwhip Lady", LOL!  They are quite intelligent for snakes, and very observant, and I have not found their temperaments to be any worse than most Ratsnakes, including wild-caught Corns.  To me, there is no snake any more beautiful than a bright red-phase Western Coachwhip, something I dream of having one day.  I currently have six adult Eastern Coachwhips, two tan-phase adult Westerns, a peach-colored California "red"(which is not the same as a red-phase Western, being a different subspecies)and a lovely Sonoran Whipsnake.  Two of the Easterns are defensive in their cage(Coachwhips seem to be rather territorial), but I can free-handle all of them.  The California red, a couple of the other Easterns, and the Sonoran are all "puppy-dog" tame.

pitbulllady


----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 8, 2005)

Eryx colubrinus Kenyan Sand Boa, a fat earthworm!


----------



## Sheri (Aug 8, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Crotalus ssp.
> 
> /Lelle


Damn, what a shock babe!
I thought it might have been corns or something. 

I think my favorite though is Naja melanoleuca... to see those in the wild would be incredible. First though, I will see a Lachesis muta muta. Even if it takes 100 trips through the jungle, I am determined now. 

Though from the ones I keep now, Pituophis catenifer sayi is by far my favorite.

I have a pair of Crotalus lepidus lepidus, but they are not being housed here. I hope to go out and work with them this weekend, or next for the first time. Only a couple of months old now, I suspect they will still be cute as hell.


----------



## Malkavian (Aug 9, 2005)

chris73 said:
			
		

> DAMN! I wish mine would eat rats! I'm at 11 mice per feeding for my 8' JCP male. It's really expensive and time consuming as he requries wiggiling of the frozen feeders.



When mine were smaller I got them to eat chicken breast strips that were heated up a little. Not sure how that would work as far as nutrition though...


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 9, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Damn, what a shock babe!
> I thought it might have been corns or something.
> 
> I think my favorite though is Naja melanoleuca... to see those in the wild would be incredible. First though, I will see a Lachesis muta muta. Even if it takes 100 trips through the jungle, I am determined now.
> ...


Yes shocking wasnt it? 
By those I havent kept I would say king cobra, black mamba and bushmaster

/Lelle


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 9, 2005)

Up untill recently I would of said common boa, BIG but not massive, good temperment, great feeders, such a nice powerful snake I get a rush everytime I've dealt with a large specimen ahh I just love em to death.
But since I got my little Royal....

I've been seduced by a little fat snake


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 9, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Up untill recently I would of said common boa, BIG but not massive, good temperment, great feeders, such a nice powerful snake I get a rush everytime I've dealt with a large specimen ahh I just love em to death.
> But since I got my little Royal....
> 
> I've been seduced by a little fat snake


Some are not massive, but there are boas that get very large. And some that are very hostile aswell 
But I agree, they are favorites among boids.

/Lelle


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah I agree you can always get mean boogers of whatever species and when its a 8 - 10 ft constrictor  they seem a hell of a lot bigger when they're pissed 
they're the biggest species I would keep now, but when compared to a big female burm....they seem quite small 

I find them captivating, always have dont know why *shrug*


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 9, 2005)

Favourite constrictor,gotta be the Burm.Fave venomous-Gaboon Viper.


----------



## defour (Aug 9, 2005)

Among snakes I haven't kept, I have to go with Drymarchon couperi. Among the ones I have, Spilotes pullatus, Masticophis flagellum testaceus (red), and Charina bottae. I agree completely with Pittbulllady on the coachwhips. I've only had one, but it's got an unusual personality, and the red is amazing.

Some runners up: Lachesis, Crotalus, Black phase Naje haje, Pseustes, Chironius.

Steve


----------



## Lasiodora (Aug 9, 2005)

My Favorite:


----------



## david31337 (Aug 9, 2005)

Corn, coz it's the only one i've owned. Active calm and eats really well


----------



## Beardo (Aug 9, 2005)

Honduran Milksnakes
Green Tree Pythons
Carpet Pythons
Kunishir Island Ratsnakes
Moluccan Pythons
Tiger Ratsnakes
Hogg Island Boas
Striped-phase Colombian Boas
Rhino Vipers
Wagler's Viper
Bush Viper

Just a few of my favorites. Theres tons more lol.


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 9, 2005)

_Morelia boeleni_ is by far my favorite, but far from my price range and there's not been much success with them.

_Morelia bredli_ are my second favorite, and the pair I have are lovely lovely snakes.

Any of the carpets are wonderful, and they comprise 7 of my 8 snakes (I'm counting the _bredli_ here as they were until very recently considered to be carpets, and some still call them such). I've not had a problem with any of them eating rats, and most breeders start them out on rats right from the get go as they can often be picky about switching from mice.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 9, 2005)

My very favorite (as if you couldn't tell by now!) is Lichanura trivargata (Rosy boa).
However,the one I find the most fascinating is Bitis gabonica, although I'll never have one!


----------



## Dozer (Aug 9, 2005)

I have to go with Drymarchon corais couperi (Eastern Indigo).

Nothing like the site of a 7-8ft jet blk. snake as thick as your forearm.  My female is only 4 ft. and two years old but soon enough!!


----------



## Bry (Aug 10, 2005)

Chrysopelea ornata
Drymarchon corais corais

Venomous:
Crotalus molossus


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 11, 2005)

chris73 said:
			
		

> DAMN! I wish mine would eat rats! I'm at 11 mice per feeding for my 8' JCP male. It's really expensive and time consuming as he requries wiggiling of the frozen feeders.


Have you tried scenting the rats with used mouse beeding?


----------



## Zombie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris73 said:
			
		

> DAMN! I wish mine would eat rats! I'm at 11 mice per feeding for my 8' JCP male. It's really expensive and time consuming as he requries wiggiling of the frozen feeders.


Chris, have you tried passively force feeding him?
Rats and mice have a different smell to them (and forgive me if I am giving you information you are already aware of), and the snake doesn't identify it as a prey item. Working at a reptile shop for 5 years I saw this same problem alot. What I would do to remedy it is to feed your snake a mouse, as normal, and as it is taking down the last length of mouse legs, take an appropriately sized pre-killed rat and put it's head between the mouse's legs. Your snake will keep on eating, taking the rat down along with the mouse. In my estimation, over the years this method yeilded a 95% success rate.
Good luck.


----------



## jdcarrel (Aug 11, 2005)

desert adder - Bitis peringueyi


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 12, 2005)

My favorite snake will always be B. c. imperator - Red Tail boas because the avarge around 8-10' and morph around 6'
take a look at my little cutie
Super Salmon Boa female


----------



## Malkavian (Aug 12, 2005)

Dozer said:
			
		

> I have to go with Drymarchon corais couperi (Eastern Indigo).
> 
> Nothing like the site of a 7-8ft jet blk. snake as thick as your forearm.  My female is only 4 ft. and two years old but soon enough!!



Glad somoeone's with me on the Indigo!


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 12, 2005)

@Nightmares 

Nice BCI, how big is she?


----------



## KerstinP (Aug 12, 2005)

My favorite is my albino Burm "Boyd", he's nearly a year old and about 4 feet. Love the BCI, my kids got one, they're great snakes


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 12, 2005)

*Bci*

@nightbreed
Thanks
Shes' about 2 1/2" but looks way better then that but for some reason salmons/hypo don't take good pics. She's like solid red and orange


----------



## eatinmachine (Aug 12, 2005)

Lpacker79 I love the bredli's  :worship:  I want one but since when are tehy not a carpet python I have always read they are and how do you have them set up can you post pix of everything.


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 12, 2005)

eatinmachine said:
			
		

> Lpacker79 I love the bredli's  :worship:  I want one but since when are tehy not a carpet python I have always read they are and how do you have them set up can you post pix of everything.


Depends on who you talk to. Some people still call them carpets, others insist they're no longer carpets since being removed from the _Morelia spilota_ complex. 

Right now mine are set up very simply, in rubbermaid containers with a heat mat (with thermostat) under 1/3 of the container. Care is very similar to other Carpets, but with less humidity.


----------

